# Pipe Clamps.



## JoinerJim (3 Jul 2012)

Anyone know where you can get a long reach (5") Pipe clamp this side of the big pond and whether they will work on an aluminum rod of roughly the correct size, I am wanting to build a morticing jig?


----------



## jasonB (4 Jul 2012)

Not seen 5" reach ones, I've got the long reach #56 Ponys but they are only 2.5" reach.

You will soon chew up the aluminium rod as the locking plates will dig into the metal. Also you will have to turn the rods to size as teh OD of 3/4" pipe is not a stock size.

J


----------



## houtslager (6 Jul 2012)

yes I have a pair, bought them in the States when over there last, Just right for deep throat job 

bloody heavy tho'

hth,

K


----------



## woodcarver (14 Jul 2012)

If you go tohttp://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-D2837- ... sr=1-1-fkm


you can import from across the pond


----------



## marcros (14 Jul 2012)

has anybody used these?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rc=froogle

Not the long reach ones that the OP was seeking though, but cheap enough


----------

